# Our Little Holly



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

She was a sweet little girl that we held so briefly. We wish we were able to get to know her a little better. She did hang in there for a while but her little body couldnt handle the stress of a new home and her infection. 

At least she got to come home and enjoy things for a few days. 

Though we did not know you well we will miss you.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

*hugs*


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry! I wish there was something more I could say Iknow you did everything you could for her!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. *hugs* Like you said, at least she got to enjoy some things before she passed.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Thats so sad to hear...Im sorry for the loss.


----------

